# Paint Shaver Pro review



## Just-Ice (Aug 3, 2010)

I am now on my second project with the paint shaver pro and it is growing on me. I have been using it on fairly flat clap boards, one house pine, one house cedar. Its fast and kinda clean when the vac setup is working right. I got the 8 amp model despite the added weight but am glad for it cause it is impossible to set all the nails. Dragging it up a ladder with 20’ of vac hose and several heavy gauged extension cords was way too heavy so I grabbed one of those belt clip hooks for cordless drills and popped my 2.5” hose and cords in it. Much more manageable for ladder work but I’d still like to use planks or scaffold. Also make sure to purchase plenty of pre filter bags for your hepa vac cause they will fill up fast. Buy them in bulk cause there Lead expensive!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Awesome. Post some before and after pics when you get a minute. What's the cost on that thing?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update and also the text I can actually read. (Im still in denial when it comes to wearing reading glasses which would explain many of my typos)  I would like to pick one up someday. Photos would be nice. Video would be even cooler


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Awesome. Post some before and after pics when you get a minute. What's the cost on that thing?


I think the 8 amp is around $700.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

more stuff about exterior painting...

as Lao-Tzu says:

_Practice inaction, occupy yourself with doing nothing._
_Desire not to desire, and you will not value things difficult to obtain. Learn not to learn, and_
_you will revert to a condition which mankind in general has lost._
_Leave all things to take their natural course, and do not interfere._


----------

